# Need Lots Of HELP!!!



## creighton1996 (Feb 12, 2013)

I've had my market whether for 5 months and he has walked on a leash perfectly for 4 of them. This passed week he has stopped walking and refuses to walk what so ever. He coughed and cries like he's dying, but I can tie him up to the height his head is when I try to walk him and he's fine. What do I do I have three week til my first show..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anything changed when you walk him now? Did you take a break from walking him?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds like something is hurting him....


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree with NyGoatMom, sounds like something is hurting him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some have a big fit. 
If you are walking him with a rope that tightens up around the neck, they do that. They get choked out. 
Get a dog collar or a halter, he won't act like that.


----------



## creighton1996 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm using just a chain collar made for goats. No prongs.


----------



## rockingrfarm (Jan 28, 2013)

make sure that your chain is free from any little spikes that might be poking then make sure that it is up under chin to ears not on the vocal cords. if this is still hurting you may want to check his throat with flshlight to see if there is redness or something such as hay stuck. my son's market wether had a peice of hay stuck sideways in his throat. if that doesn't work try a chain with a couple of training pronges. he may just decided to stop working.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

One of my does did that to me. She was a perfect angel, then "MMMAAAAAAAA!!" Like I was killing her :laugh: I just kept working with her and she moved past the stubborn stage.


----------

